# Cómo transformar en verde la cara gris de la desértica capital sin perder agua



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Existe un conflicto ambiental en Lima. Por un lado, está edificada sobre un desierto y el agua es insuficiente para su población. Por otro, su paisaje es sombrío y la contaminación avanza a paso veloz. Una arborización a gran escala podría contrarrestar el mal, pero ¿cómo mantener los árboles con vida en una ciudad donde el agua potable se vende en baldes? 

Salustio Pomacóndor, experto en jardines y Director del Plan Metropolitano de Arborización de SERPAR, dice saber cómo lograrlo. “Se deben sembrar plantas y árboles nativos –de Perú y Sudamérica– pues son ideales para nuestro suelo, necesitan poca agua y resisten más la contaminación. Para mantenerlos se les debe suministrar agua residual tratada en vez de agua potable, mediante un sistema de riego subterráneo que permita ahorrar en el consumo”. Al ser desértico el suelo capitalino no cualquier especie puede desarrollarse en él, muchas mueren pronto y hay que reemplazarlas constantemente, mientras que otras necesitan de excesiva cantidad de agua. “Cualquiera que sea el caso, implica un gasto vano de dinero”, explica Pomacóndor. 


Especies
Un árbol se mide por su valor ecológico; debe tener la capacidad de producir oxígeno, capturar partículas contaminadas del ambiente y disminuir el ruido y el polvo. Aquí algunas de las especies nativas que cumplen con estas características. El molle, gran fábrica de oxígeno, es ideal para lugares de intenso tránsito. El jacarandá capta las partículas de monóxido y dióxido de carbono convirtiéndolas en carbohidratos y liberando oxígeno. El huaranhuay resiste fuertes niveles de contaminación como los de las zonas industriales. Y la tara, ideal para áreas desérticas, capta nitrógeno del aire y fertiliza el suelo. En términos de ahorro los árboles son una mejor opción que los jardines. Un árbol equivale a un metro cuadrado de grass. Mientras el árbol necesita 12 litros de agua semanales, es decir 576 litros al año, el metro cuadrado de jardín necesita 15 litros, es decir, 720 litros al año. “No se puede llenar a Lima de grass mientras exista escasez”. Un buen reemplazo para el jardín es el clavel chino, una especie de colorida alfombra que puede ser verde o morada según la estación y que no necesita mucho riego, pues absorbe la humedad del ambiente para subsistir. 

¿Cómo concientizar a la gente sobre la importancia de cuidar el líquido elemento? “Creando una ley para que existan medidores de desagüe; si se cobra por el desperdicio del agua se puede ejercer un control. Ese dinero serviría para arborizar la ciudad”.



Sistema de Ahorro
Para Pomacóndor el agua potable debe ser solo para consumo humano. Por eso sugiere el agua residual tratada para regar las áreas verdes a través de microtubos subterráneos que van directo a la raíz evitando el desperdicio. Esta idea suya está funcionando en Villa El Salvador. Los 6 kilómetros de la avenida Manuel Pastor han sido poblados de molles que dan oxígeno y alegran la vista, y son regados de manera subterránea. “Algunos dicen que no hay espacios grandes para arborizar, pero existen los conos, vías expresas y grandes avenidas.”

Actualmente Surco está siendo poblado de molles y en Villa El Salvador se están llevando a cabo sus sugerencias con el apoyo del Gerente General de SERPAR, Ciro Gutiérrez Rodríguez. Otro avance significativo son los 200,000 árboles que se han sembrado en lo que va del mandato de Luis Castañeda. Se han creado más viveros de plantas nativas, por lo que Pomacóndor presume que se llegará al millón prometido sin ningún problema. 

A Don Salustio le preocupa el Centro Histórico lleno de transporte urbano contaminando el ambiente. Por eso se le ha metido entre ceja y ceja pedir la donación de algún área del distrito para volverla el pulmón principal de la zona, un bosque de árboles nativos. Dentro de poco se acercará con esta propuesta al municipio. Sólo queda esperar a ver qué sucede. Todo parece indicar que hacer de Lima una verdadera ciudad pulmón no tiene por qué ser una labor titánica. (M.B.)
http://www.caretas.com.pe/Gallery.ASP?ID=14259&IDItem=3515


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante articulo. Aqui para los mas flojos...jeje









_Para Verde Mejor
Salustio Pomacóndor al cuidado de los molles sembrados en la avenida Las Casuarinas en Surco. Llegar al millón de árboles es uno de sus anhelos._









_Para Verde Mejor
1.-La tara consume poca agua. Ideal para áreas desérticas.

2.- El ornamental jacarandá es perfecto para los parques. 

3.- El molle, fábrica de oxígeno, es útil en las grandes avenidas. 

4.- El tecoma o huaranhuay es ideal para áreas industriales._









_Para Verde Mejor
Por el Día de la Tierra en 1990, Luis Castañeda, entonces director de EMAPE, sembró jazmines de Arabia en el jirón Camaná. En especial tributo a la Pachamama estuvieron presentes Doris Gibson, Enrique Zileri, Marco Zileri de la Revista CARETAS y el señor Ford del Banco Regional del Norte._









_Para Verde Mejor
Hoy, 19 años después, los jazmines siguen en pie como pequeños pulmones que aminoran la contaminación._









_Para Verde Mejor
Reemplazar extensos jardines de la Vía Expresa por árboles, implicaría un ahorro de agua._


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No hay como sembrar plantas nativas porque ya están acostumbradas a la zona, en la costa verde , por ejemplo, se deberían sembrar esas enredaderas que siempre habían, bueno, se están sembrando pero desde hace poco tiempo, la cosa es que deberían hacerlo a todo lo largo del circuito de playas, y obviamente se deben plantar esos árboles en las avenidas principales. Buena informacion, bruno!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno que las autoridades esten dejando de ser arboricidas, antes se talaban los arboles sin piedad, lo uqe me da bronca, es cuando los provincianos realizan sus yunsas en febrero, cortan los arboles de parques y plantan nuevos, por mi barrio este año se bajaron como 3 arboles...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias! Pero el thread es de Eden, el trajo esta info. Gracias por la informacion Eden!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

J Block said:


> Gracias! Pero el thread es de Eden, el trajo esta info. Gracias por la informacion Eden!


ya gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!

pero es cierto que no se cuantos arboles se tiran en las junsas eor lo bueno esque siembran mas, pero se vana ademorar en crecer un huevo por que los arboles que usan para junsas son los mas grandes!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bueno que las autoridades esten dejando de ser arboricidas, antes se talaban los arboles sin piedad, lo uqe me da bronca, es cuando los provincianos realizan sus yunsas en febrero, cortan los arboles de parques y plantan nuevos, por mi barrio este año se bajaron como 3 arboles...


Cuando van a aprender los provincianos de la sierra que Lima es Lima y no la sierra? 

Las yunsas se deberian prohibir en Lima definitivamente. No estamos para cortar ni un solo arbol ni por tradicion...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si es verdad, Lima no es igual a las provincias, aquí el smog es un problema mayor y talar arboles por tradición es una locura.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Siembran 300 sauces en Av. Brasil


Obreros de la Municipalidad de Magdalena (Lima) iniciaron el sembrado de más de 300 plantones de sauce a lo largo del corredor vial de la avenida Brasil, en el tramo correspondiente a dicha jurisdicción. Las nuevas especies se sumarán a los 300 ficus y otros 300 molles costeños, además de los dos mil 400 m2 de césped colocados en los dos años anteriores. 

Esto posibilita la creación de un verdadero pulmón ecológico en esa transitada arteria limeña debido a que el sauce es una planta resistente a la polución y la brisa marina. También se rehabilitan las mallas de las barandas metálicas retiradas por personas inescrupulosas, que ponían en riesgo la vida de muchos ciudadanos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Magdalena y Jesús María son dos de los distritos de Lima Metropolitana que están haciendo muy buenas obras por la población, que buena nueva, lo que yo quiero saber, y perdonen mi ignorancia, los sauces que están plantando son ya crecidos o están aún jovenes?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ni idea Filter, yo solo saque esta noticia porque me parecio interesante..jeje, en verdad yo vivo en California, no he visto los sauces..jeje


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me había olvidado jajaja, me daré una vuelta mañana después de mis clases, para ver como están las obras en Magdalena y tomo unas fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Me había olvidado jajaja, me daré una vuelta mañana después de mis clases, para ver como están las obras en Magdalena y tomo unas fotos.


Seria bacan ver tus fotos!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Vamos a ver si soy tan buen fotografo, un amigo me dice el degollador porque siempre corto cabezas en las fotos, o no salen bien cuadradas jajajaja!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No te preocupes! Mira, solo ve bien lo que quieres que salga en la foto, yo trato de no sacar una foto cortada en dos por un poste o un arbol...

Vamos, estoy seguro que eres un buen fotografo!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De hecho lo hago, aparte como mis clases acaban a las 9 am no hay tráfico ni nada en las calles, va a ser un buen momento para tomar fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> De hecho lo hago, aparte como mis clases acaban a las 9 am no hay tráfico ni nada en las calles, va a ser un buen momento para tomar fotos.


queee, tus clase acaban a las 9am, osea que estudias desde que hora?...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es de 8 a 10, llevo solo una clase el sábado, pero como no va nadie el profe hace la clase recontra breve, el récord hasta ahora ha sido 4 alumnos y la clase duró 30 minutos más 15 minutos de espera para que fuera más gente jajaja

El profe se molesta ya que no puede hacer muy larga la clase porque sino la mayor parte del salón se atrasa, ni modo... ps!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que estudias Filter?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Arquitectura en la Richi!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Igual que mi primo! Este ya presento su tesis...ahora trabaja en un estudio de arquitectos, aunque va a hacer su postgrado en Europa o en USA.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo también quiero hacer mi postgrado en Ponjalandia, porque parte de mi familia es de Kumamoto, primero tengo que aprender Japonés sino no pasa nada, aunque mis abuelos me dicen que en Japón es bien brava la cosa, en cuanto a precio de los bienes se refiere.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mi jefe estudio en la richi arquitectura, es nieto de juan velasco alvarado, y ha hecho postgrados en construccion en la UPC y la Catolica.....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Chevere tío.
Somos los únicos tres que están posteando ahorita?, jajajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Parece! Jejeje...pero que bien, estamos aportando algo! Nuestras opiniones cuentan!


----------

